# Other tankmates?



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Tank is 5ftx2ftx2ft.

Already got a baby oscar growing out and we're adding a pike. 
Clean up is 3 pictus catfish and we'll probably add some form of pleco. Gonna get a royal plec for algae management 

What else can we add to the tank? Preferably something that will move as a shoal. I was thinking a group of geos? Silver dollars are an option but i'd rther have something more interesting


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Long-term, an adult Oscar might see a Pictus Catfish as a snack. Pictus top out at around 4" - and thats bordering on a size an adult 12" Oscar would view as a healthy dinner size. As you know, they have big mouths and even bigger appetites, and can eat things you had no clue they were capable of.

A hardy group of Geos may work - you have to be careful choosing a species with an Oscar/Pike for tankmates. Something larger growing and more resilient in the Geo species would be necessary - species sold as Surinamesis (though not true Surinamesis) generally fit that. Also keep in mind Geos grow slow - once again you run into problems if you start out with 2" Oscar and five 2" Geos, when the Oscar is 12" in a year those Geos will probably be around the 5" mark, increasing the risk of them getting picked on.

Personally, I would go with something like this in that tank:

- Oscar
- Royal Pleco
- Pike
- another large SA (Severum, Green Terror, a Vieja specie come to mind)
- group of 3-5 Silver Dollars

or

- Oscar
- Royal Pleco
- Pike
- pair of smaller CA/SA (Sajica [member of Convict family], Firemouth, etc.)
- group of 3-5 Silver Dollars

I like option 2 because it adds some activity to your tank. Oscars are slow lumbering fish. Pike are opportunistic predators that are quite willing to sit around all day. Plecos are well... plecos. A faster moving pair of cichlids would add activity and interest to your tank.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I already have a pair of Cons in my 35gal. I dont relly want a pair of similar fish. Think a pair of nics would work out okay? I know they're quite a bit larger than cons but the colors!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok... Pictus cat is somewhat vauge. I have an 11" pictus cat....

In a 5'x2'x2' tank I like the first suggestion:

- Oscar 
- Royal Pleco 
- Pike 
- another large SA (Severum, Green Terror, a Vieja specie come to mind) 
- group of 3-5 Silver Dollars

Stay away from "pairs" all they do is cause problems when they have fry. I've got a huge male nic (10") that would tromp an oscar when he's got fry... Convicts will take over a 2'x2' area...

If you avoid live food for your oscar and pike you shouldn't have too many aggression problems in my experience...


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I currently have a Female JD, Female Green Texas, Green Severum, 12" pleco, 6" Lace Catfish and 2 6" Gold fish (were supposed to be feeders) in a 150 gallon tank with a 12" Oscar. My O doesn't bother with any of them. The JD and Texas square off from time to time but nothing major.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

> Ok... Pictus cat is somewhat vauge. I have an 11" pictus cat....


I'd love to see a pic of this! I've NEVER seen them that big!



> Stay away from "pairs" all they do is cause problems when they have fry. I've got a huge male nic (10") that would tromp an oscar when he's got fry... Convicts will take over a 2'x2' area...


Been hearing this alot and i think i'll follow this advice.

So lets work on the other big fish idea? Something a bit faster moving than the oscar and pike but just as laid back. I dont fancy a severum, kept them before and want something different. I thought Vejas were quite nasty fish? And are we talking True green terror or false green terror?

Also other suggestions please?

Thanks so far guys


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Uaru, Chocolate Cichlid, Boliviense.

And you;re in luck , I'll be pulling all the catfish out of the 1500 today to get them conditioned for this years OCA Extravaganza. I'll be taking pictures of all the fish I'm showing this year


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm thinking i'd quite like a GT or a Chocolate. Which would be the better option as company for the oscar? (The pike will be mostly hiding away i should imagine )

Also, would a senegal bichir end up as oscar food? They do get about 12" long but are quite spaghetti shaped 

Thanks


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The GF has been researching also (read meddling) and has decided she likes the look of Vieja argentea...

Think one of these would work?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

mok3t said:


> The GF has been researching also (read meddling) and has decided she likes the look of Vieja argentea...
> 
> Think one of these would work?


No...

Chocolates are much like oscars and make great tank mates. do NOT get a vieja.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

But a GT or a FGT would be okay too? Or not?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So, any pics of that massive pictus TFG?!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: I forgot... :lol: I'll get one up soon, he's in a 125 with my sailfin cat and sailfin pleco...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Slacker!!!

hehe, is it common for them to reach such sizes? I cant find anything else on thm getting that big, most sites say 5-6" :-?

So its looking like the stocking will be:

1 Oscar,
1 GT/Chocolate (Still not sure which would be the better plan...)
1 Royal plec,
1 'other' pleco, probably a sailfin
3 Pictus catfish
1 Senegl bichir (not sure if it'll be oscar food or not.... what do you guys think?)
5ish silver dollars

Think there's room for a knife fish or not?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Just a little bump and to harass TFG for those pictures, been on the edge of my seat waiting for em man!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha! I'll go take one right now!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Loading them in, they were not easy to take seeing as they are in a 125 6" off the floor with a bunch of wires and such from canister filers all over the place...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

My god....

Its so big it doesnt even LOOK like a pictus anymore. All the dots look too small and the head shape has changed so much compared to my babies.

TFG is it common for them to reach these sizes?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a pictus that is at least 6-7". Dunno how TFG grew one to 11", tho 

I'd better start watching mine. May turn into a beast as well! :lol:


----------

